# My Texas



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This fish has so much personality. I hand feed it shrimp all the time and it doesnt hesitate to grab it out of my fingers:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Action Shot


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool shots, did you know those guys are teeming in the canals of New Orleans?

In that second pic it looks like he's been in a scuffle with someone, who got his tail?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I like them, I had one that shared looks of







with a bluegill of about the same size and ended up spraying eggs in corner of my tank. A very cool fish..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice looking fish. Just wait till he gets bigger they have even more personality then.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a damned good male texas, right ho!







Not a particularly big little bugger yet though judging from the body shape. 3"?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet looking guy
is that the fishtank in the bathroom


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Could someone be switching over to Cichlids??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

indeed very nice male...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> a damned good male texas, right ho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very small....like barely over and inch, but grown considerably since I got him. His counterpart wasnt so lucky, he is still very small and this one pick on him all the time. That could be where his tail got shredded. My big badass jewel couldve been responsible for that as well.

Yes, this is the tank in the bathroom.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

wow it's a nice one,
i'm about to buy an oscar.
they are nice too


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

a*men said:


> wow it's a nice one,
> i'm about to buy an oscar.
> they are nice too


 for some reason oscars disgust me....but thats just me.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> a*men said:
> 
> 
> > wow it's a nice one,
> ...


 Why?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > a*men said:
> ...


they are ridiculously common, unaggressive, and the orange and white+orange color strains are just outright ugly. Especially the white+orange ones. Very very ugly coloration.

2nd most disliked cichlid, and perhaps very close to being least favorite fish, period. Only cichlid that's more disgusting than a white+orange oscar is a blood parrot.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

disgusting. man its just a fish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

an UGLY fish though


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> an UGLY fish though


 yes, i just have a problem with their looks. nothing against oscar owners, they just arent for me...


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > an UGLY fish though
> ...


 I would have to agree with that :nod:

that texas does look nice though mike 

Mark


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice man, he has lots of shiny colors and everything


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hes taking on a very nice shape.. thats the look of a quality male cichlid, the broad body


----------

